

Restaurant fines diners who leave food on plates - codegeek
http://money.msn.com/now/post.aspx?post=39999269-8134-4213-aa0d-07425e7044e4

======
coldtea
"""“But what if I'm full?” Then get a friend to help, force the issue or pay
the fine. “But what if that's the only size and it's more than I can eat?”
Then don't order that particular $25 dish."""

A better question: what if it is crap?

